# Suggest Budget Graphics Card for Intel 865GSA Board



## satyamy (Jan 5, 2011)

Please Suggest Budget Graphics Card for Intel 865GSA Board

PC Config is 
Intel 865GSA Board
Intel P4 3.2HT
2x512 DDR1 RAM
160 HDD
OS : Windows XP

Intel® Desktop Board D865GSA Overview

Requirement for Graphics Card
Need to Install Windows 7
Need to Install & Play Fifa 10

Please Suggest Graphics Card before this Saturday.....


----------



## Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

hard luck...AGP slot.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Buy XFX Nvidia 6200LE 256 MB DDR2 Graphics Card.
I m suggesting you that because me too using the same motherboard. And thats the only graphics card available in the market in the AGP section. It can handle Vista, Windows 7 easily.
And believe it or not, I have played games like Bioshock on it at the lowest settings.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Buy XFX Nvidia 6200LE 256 MB DDR2 Graphics Card.
> I m suggesting you that because me too using the same motherboard. And thats the only graphics card available in the market in the AGP section. It can handle Vista, Windows 7 easily.
> And believe it or not, I have played games like Bioshock on it at the lowest settings.



Thanks for the help
if u know than let me know what is its approx price  ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 7, 2011)

It will cost Rs 2500 at max.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for help

m getting XFX 6200 256MB @ 1800/-
& 512MB @ 2500/-


----------



## Cilus (Jan 8, 2011)

6200 is a very weak card and I hardly doubt it will bring any performance increase in today's demanding gaming. Check for the ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP 8X. It is available within 3K.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2011)

@satyamy, you can try get your hands on XFX nForce 630i (620i will also work) motherboards. maybe used board (saw one in Bazaar section). will cost around 2k. so that also takes care of your graphics problem (the IGP isn't crap).

so get 2Gb DDR2 ram at 1.2-1.5k.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess that one has a pci-e slot?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2011)

yes. it has PCIe slot. so if not from other state, he can inquire locally also. old stock.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

Thread moved to PC Configurations. Please read the description of the forum sections.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> @satyamy, you can try get your hands on XFX nForce 630i (620i will also work) motherboards. maybe used board (saw one in Bazaar section). will cost around 2k. so that also takes care of your graphics problem (the IGP isn't crap).
> 
> so get 2Gb DDR2 ram at 1.2-1.5k.



What exactly you mean ?
do u mean i should drop idea of graphics card & get new motherboard & ram

will this new mobo+ram enough to run FIFA 10 without Graphics card ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2011)

satyamy said:


> What exactly you mean ?
> do u mean i should drop idea of graphics card & get new motherboard & ram
> 
> will this new mobo+ram enough to run FIFA 10 without Graphics card ?



yes. for now drop the idea of graphics card. the IGP in 630i isn't strong enough for modern games but it may run at lowest of details.

but, 630i = 2k (saw in bazaar)
       2Gb DDR2 ram = 1k
----------------------------
TOTAL = 3k. with 3k more you can get a HD4650 which will run Fifa 10 easily.

sell off the 1Gb DDR1 ram.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 9, 2011)

after a lot of searching in digit forums i hav came to these solutions 

1) XFX Nvidia 6200LE 256 MB DDR2 - Rs. 1800 
or 
XFX Nvidia 6200LE 512 MB DDR2 - Rs. 2500

2) ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP 8X - Rs. within 3K

3) XFX nForce 630i motherboards Rs. 2700 + 1GB DDR2 Rs. 1100/- = Rs. 3800

4) Asus P5KPL-AM/PS motherboard + 1GB DDR2 Ram = Rs. 3800

5) Gigabyte G41M-COMBO + 1GB DDR2 Ram = Rs. 3700 (i know it support DDR3 but let it be DDR2 for a while)

now m more confused, even for a min if i forgot about budget than how can i know 
which option (from above 5) work best for me 
Requirement is same 
Windows 7 & FIFA 10

(i m not in a mood to upgrade my PSU, current one is just normal 400w)

Please Suggest from your experience


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

satyamy said:


> 1) XFX Nvidia 6200LE 256 MB DDR2 - Rs. 1800
> or
> XFX Nvidia 6200LE 512 MB DDR2 - Rs. 2500


Avoid these.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2011)

i pefer the 5th option provided it supports your processor. you can play fifa10 at low settings. moreover corsair 2gb ddr3 1333mhz can be had for 1.2k or so.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks friends

-1 to Option 1st

+1 to option 5th 

anymore votes pls ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2011)

go for what jassy mentioned but Pentium4 in G41 chipset? doesn't looks possible.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 10, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> go for what jassy mentioned but Pentium4 in G41 chipset? doesn't looks possible.


 

yes just saw that
it support P4 and even Celeron Processor but
unfortunately it dosent support P4 3.2Ghz  (my luck)

option 5th deleted 

pls vote for any other options


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2011)

1 reason for this is, the processor you have supports HyperThreading & that Giggy isn't designed for that. through bios update, support for the rest of the P4 has been brought but bios update can't bring HT technology to boards. so left out.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 10, 2011)

so now whats ur opinion frm the above 4 options ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2011)

either 2nd or 3rd. but 3rd looks slightly better & 2Gb DDR2 ram should cost 1.2k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2011)

but i will tell you to save then. if you can spend upto 3.8k, save up more. there is no use spending on AGP cards or LGA775 boards now. i can bet you will regret later when apps become more demanding and your system is no match for them.its complete wastage IMO.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks frnds
@Jaskanwar  yup i know its waste
but m very much eager to see Windows 7 working on my PC, coz have already purchased Genuine Windows cost 7K (cant keep original DVD inside box for 5months)

just need to pass this 4-5 months, 
will be buying a New PC in some around May (Possibly Sandybridge) 
i can wait for new config, but cant wait anymore for Win 7

so, brother hope u understand my feelings

-----------------------------------------
one weird thing happened today
i called my Lamington Dealer and asked from above 4 options he told me he has all the boards available but he personally suggesting that 1st option will work best  m confused y he forced me for 1st option ?????


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't ever go for the* first option*. Since you will upgrade completely in may, no need to buy a new( rather old) motherboard.

Go for a 3650 agp8x and bargain at all your might. Try to get it at the best price as possible. Then sell your existing rig along with the card sometime in the future.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 11, 2011)

he wants to clear his stock of old AGP cards & that too at high rate. as he mentioned he has option 2, 3, 4. pick any one (pick 3rd or 4th).


----------



## satyamy (Jan 11, 2011)

@Vicky thanks for opinion will try in Lamington tomorrow

@Sam yes surely this is the reason, thanks for suggestion

will visit lamington & try both the options 
lets c which one is cheap & better


----------



## satyamy (Jan 12, 2011)

visited lamington today, got another option from Prime

ASrock G41C-VS Motherboard LGA 775  (any idea about this) dealer says it better than all other option i have show him & it can play FIFA 10 but buy it at ur own risk

what you guys say?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2011)

All the G41 boards have Intel HD 3000 series Graphics I guess. So there is hardly any chance that you will get extra graphics performance with another G41chipset based board.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2011)

satyamy said:


> visited lamington today, got another option from Prime
> 
> ASrock G41C-VS Motherboard LGA 775  (any idea about this) dealer says it better than all other option i have show him & it can play FIFA 10 but buy it at ur own risk
> 
> what you guys say?


A pretty low end board imho. Only two SATA2 3gbps ports. Gets a no from me.

*www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=G41C-VS



Cilus said:


> All the G41 boards have Intel HD 3000 series Graphics I guess.


Intel GMA X4500 actually.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks all Friends for all your Fast Responses 

ok 

Canceled ASRock G41C-VS Motherboard

now sticked with two options
either ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP Graphics Card
or
XFX nForce 630i Mobo + RAM

i m just worried about my Processor - it is Intel 3.2HT (641) & i cant find it on support list of nForce 630i

i think today 1 more vist at Lamington will do 
i'll take the whole old unit with me & try it at dealers shop


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2011)

thats better. actually my friend is using P4 @ 2.8Ghz (maybe no HT) with the same board. but i can't say if this board support HT (processor offers HT, but board must support HT).


----------



## satyamy (Jan 13, 2011)

weird thing happened
i am getting the 
ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP 8X & XFX nForce 630i motherboards both at Rs. 2500/-

i liked to buy Mobo but my dealer said he is not sure weather the board will support Intel P43.2HT (641), so buy it at ur own risk, i searched XFX Official site but even they dont have compatibility listed their for any P4 Processor, they have a common PDF file for all motherboard


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll suggest this so that every confusion ends.

AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 2.6k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.8k [yea, onboard GPU. It'd run FIFA 10 and Windows 7.]
2GB Kingston/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM @ 1.2k

Total = 6.6k

Sell your current motherboard, CPU and RAM.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

My suggestion will be to get the 3650 agp after bargaining a bit and play fifa or anyother game at low to mid settings at low res. You will get good performance than any onboard gpu.

In future , whenever budget permits for grand upgrade ,sell the system completely at a better price by tempting the buyer for the agp card and get a substantially good rig like a quad or xcore proc. with a decent mid or high end gpu.

This will be a good option imo. Lets see what others comment.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2011)

yes. get the 3650 GPU. use for now & when its time comes, dump it.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 16, 2011)

finally i hav settle down with Gigabyte G41 Combo Board + 2GB DDR3 RAM = Rs. 3500

I visit my known dealer & he on his risk agreed to test my 3.2Ghz (641) processor to test on his G41 board, fortunatley it worked & now i hav that
+
he agreed to take back my Old Intel 865GSA Board + 512x2 RAM at Min Rs. 1000/- Max Rs. 1500/-

Currently Win 7 is running very smoothly, havent tested FIFA10 will test it today

here a rating view
*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3876/win7rating.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



a Big Thanks to all my friends for helping


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

^ congrats. price is really good (low). now just get a C2Q 95** before they go dinosaur's route.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats satyamy. nice choice


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 16, 2011)

@satyamy....... Go for 
XFX nForce 630i motherboards Rs. 2700 + 1GB DDR2 Rs. 1100/- = Rs. 3800

It have inbuilt GPU...  you wont need an extra graphics card. And it you want to put some extra power in it, you can purchase a PCIe Graphics Card later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

he already got gigabyte g41 combo babusam13


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will this motherboard support my Pentium D 820


----------



## satyamy (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks friends 

I test Fifa 10 & its running smoothly in High Settings 

@Sam... yes m planning for it 

@bubusam13 i guess it should support your processor too, if u live in mumbai & want to buy this mobo, than i suggest u take ur proc n visit my dealer at Lamington and ask to test board before buying


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats satyamy. Good purchase.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you suggest me one thing...  Mobo with Intel chipset will be better or Nvidia chipset . The intel chipset mobo of my choice have ddr3 and nvidia have ddr2.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Can you suggest me one thing...  Mobo with Intel chipset will be better or Nvidia chipset . The intel chipset mobo of my choice have ddr3 and nvidia have ddr2.



depends on use. in short, buy a board with good quality (not el-cheapo). if you consider gaming on the inbuilt graphics, Nvidia chipset is slightly better.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 17, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Can you suggest me one thing...  Mobo with Intel chipset will be better or Nvidia chipset . The intel chipset mobo of my choice have ddr3 and nvidia have ddr2.



different motherboard models hav different performance

roughly i like Nvidia Chipset & DDR3 RAM is better & cheaper compare to DDR2

if u can than post the model no. & of both the boards 
and your requirment(uses)


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 18, 2011)

I HAVE ASKED GIGABYTE FOR THE SAME AND GOT THE FOLLOWING REPLY 
_____________________________________________________________
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Answer : 	Dear Uday Medhi ,

Thank you for your kindly mail and inquiry. You may use MB such as

GA-P35T-DQ6 (rev. 1.1)
GA-P35T-DS4 (rev. 1.0)
GA-P35T-DS3P (rev. 1.0)
GA-P35T-DQ6 (rev. 1.0)
GA-X38T-DQ6 (rev. 1.0)
GA-EP45T-UD3P (rev. 1.1)
GA-EP45T-UD3LR (rev. 1.1)
GA-EP43T-UD3L (rev. 1.1)
GA-EP45T-UD3LR (rev. 1.3)
GA-P43T-ES3G (rev. 1.3)
GA-EP43T-UD3L (rev. 1.4)

If you still have any further question or suggestion about our products/service, please do not hesitate to contact us. We will try our best to help you resolve the problem ASAP.

Regards,
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY

Question - 1030589
From : 	Uday Medhi [ bubusam13@gmail.com ]
Sent : 	1/17/2011 04:08
Question : 	Hi, I want to purchase a GIGABYTE motherboard for my Intel Pentium D 820 (2.8 GHz, LGA 775)CPU. The motherboard should support DDR3
I have searched a lot in your website. There are lots of motherboard and I'm unable to find what I am looking for. Can u please help me?
I need the cheapest GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD supporting DDR3 and Pentium D 820.
Thank you


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Name : 865
--------------------------
M/B Rev : 000
BIOS Ver : 000
Serial No. :
Purchase Dealer :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VGA Brand :       Model :
CPU Brand :       Model :       Speed :
Operation System :       SP :
Memory Brand :       Type :
Memory Size :       Speed :
Power Supply : W


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 31, 2011)

@satyamy

Hi, I m going to buy G41 combo tomorrow. Just tell me one thing, does it support Hyper Threading technology. Your P4 is HT enabled yeah, I think.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2011)

check manufacturer's website. if its written *HT ready* than it should support, else not much chance.


----------



## satyamy (Feb 1, 2011)

well in manufacturers website HT support is not written anywhere
but since all processors are LGA775 so unconditionally it supports

its now more than 2 weeks I am using Gigabyte G41 Combo Board with Intel P4 3.2HT Processor have not faced even a single problem yet
so i guess its will support Perfectly

i suggest you take ur proc & before buying ask your dealer to check display with ur proc with & G41 board
dealers open mobo packing with technique that it can be repacked with any damage, so they can give a test


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2011)

*I know I'm asking a silly question, but I don't want to open another thread for it.*

I am selling my motherboard on ebay. Now while shipping, what should I include?
I m including the motherboard and the driver CD in original packaging. Should I include the sata and pata cables too?? And should I also include the Screws and nuts


----------



## satyamy (Feb 4, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> *I know I'm asking a silly question, but I don't want to open another thread for it.*
> 
> I am selling my motherboard on ebay. Now while shipping, what should I include?
> I m including the motherboard and the driver CD in original packaging. Should I include the sata and pata cables too?? And should I also include the Screws and nuts



ohh its great to hear that guys actually buy from ebay (ur really lucky)

when u list your item in ebay you need to write detail description of your product & what you is included, so its simple if you have written that you will supply sata & pata cable & screws than you should include that if you have not mentioned that, that u dont need to include it
(coz i guess if its a used board than u have mentioned its condition as USED in ebay) so their is no guarantee that used board containts all accessories


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes... I have mentioned used.
Aniwz... the product is in good condition. I have not mentioned about cables and screws.
I m getting 4000 till not... I put it in auction.

I have decided to buy as mentioned by ico


> AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 2.6k
> Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.8k [yea, onboard GPU. It'd run FIFA 10 and Windows 7.]
> 2GB Kingston/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM @ 1.2k



This mobo is pretty good and lots of features + N I could save a lot on electricity bills with this CPU + the socket AM3 is nearly future proof (LGA 775 is going end sooner), so I can upgrade to new CPUs later + this mobo have DVI port, so i can easily convert it to HDMI for my TV (and play PlayStation games)

Correction :


> I m getting 4000 till not... I put it in auction.


I m getting Rs 4000 till now... I put it in auction.

I also wanted to try AMD platform


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you ico very much. I have bought what u said. And this is the great score I m getting. 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_ArbAUXfe2gI/TU3Q0WJB2eI/AAAAAAAAAQg/sRwa7fKS0Nw/s720/Untitled.jpg


----------

